# Hot Temps



## Real78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Here is what I have set up right now.
·         Grow Tent size 48x48x78
·         2- 465 CFM fan
·         2-small  4 fans 70-90 CFM
*HID air flow: small fan blowing room temp in to HID/with hood/glass   then connects to the 465 CFM fan blowing the air outside.*

  Inside above the HID I have a carbon scrubber sucking hot/smelly air   out and that is connected to a Blower as well
  1 small CFM fan that blower air from outside into the tent.
  8 fan to move air around in the room: setting is on HIGH.
  My temps are now 86 degrees just got them down to 81 degrees, I use to   be at 76 degrees all day with no problem and now temp problems. There   are 4 girls in the room and I dont know how else to help my brother  out  on this one. 
  Puppy I have to 465 CFM fan how in the heck could it still be hot.   Please any ideas maybe I need to connect some stuff different.


Help anyone!


----------



## Real78 (Feb 23, 2010)

Finally it dropped to 78 degrees.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 23, 2010)

Real set your fan up thats cooling your light to pull air through the hood instead of push.. I tried to push air in once and had problems with heat...


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 23, 2010)

*wow whats with all the fans man??
i try not to blow air threw the hood but yet to suck air from.. this will draw heat away from the light and pull hot air out as well if theres any leaks that is.. how many watts??
try just using 2 fans.. the 2 465cfm fans should be more then enough..
have your scrubber up top hooked up to your light.. hooked up to one 465cfm and one 465cfm blowing fresh air in.. thats how i would have it..
LH*


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 23, 2010)

always pull...the only pushing a fan should do is in assistance of a bigger fan pulling.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 23, 2010)

i run my light ducting through and through..no filter on the lights...but the room air is pulled through a filter and exhausted outside...this configuration allows you to move the maximum amount of air trough your hoods unrestricted by a filter resulting in cooler lights....i simlpy cut passive intake ports low in the room so that the negative pressure created by exhausting 465 cfm of air pulls in all the fresh air you could need.


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 23, 2010)

Yo Ho,

   I use a 600W HPS sealed with a 6" flange to clamp onto at each end. This I set up with two large fans doing a  push/pull,  originating from outside the grow box, it passes in through the light fixture (hood), and then right back out of the box.

 This method took care of 90% of the heat issues that I had. 

The other 10% of hot air, I drew off the top of the box with 2  much smaller fans that again do a push/pull only slower so that as the hot air is routed through the carbon filter,  I give the carbon time to do it's scrubbing. 

This works great, maybe it might for someone else too.


smoke in peace
KK


----------



## Real78 (Feb 24, 2010)

I was using one 465 CFM for the hood, the scrubber was connected to the other end of the hood and my temp was at 76. So I really don't know what happend. I think I have it under control but I am going to try to get back down to one 465 CFM fan.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> I was using one 465 CFM for the hood, the scrubber was connected to the other end of the hood and my temp was at 76. So I really don't know what happend. I think I have it under control but I am going to try to get back down to one 465 CFM fan.


 
*why not use the other 465 for positive intake and bring in cool air?? dial them in tune bro.. with 465cfm sucking and a passive air intake i find the tents tent to suck in a lil with possitive air you can keep it pushed out.. walls of the tent loose if you will.. i would keep the 2 if you want cooler conditions..*
*LH*


----------



## Real78 (Feb 24, 2010)

I have the smaller fan bring in cooler air and the 465 sucking air out. Set up now is Hid connected to scrubber and the 465 CFM sucking hot and smell out. The cooler air coming in seemed to help out a lot, so I don't know what happen the first time because that is how I had it set up from the get go.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 24, 2010)

Real78 said:
			
		

> I have the smaller fan bring in cooler air and the 465 sucking air out. Set up now is Hid connected to scrubber and the 465 CFM sucking hot and smell out. The cooler air coming in seemed to help out a lot, so I don't know what happen the first time because that is how I had it set up from the get go.


 
*your intake must match your exhaust.. with me i have 200cfm blowing in eh.. and my 6" is dialed down to 200cfm as well to match.. didnt you say the 1st time you were blowing air threw your hood?? thats where you were having the problems probally..*
*LH*


----------



## matt612346 (Feb 25, 2010)

air conditioner is the best thing ever.. i have one and it also has a dehumidifier...  around $400 for a good one... i wouldnt grow without it!


----------



## Real78 (Mar 3, 2010)

matt612346 said:
			
		

> air conditioner is the best thing ever.. i have one and it also has a dehumidifier...  around $400 for a good one... i wouldnt grow without it!



That is out of my price range for right now but I did get the temps under control.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 3, 2010)

*what did ya end up having to do real78?? goood to hear you got er down and under control..
LH*


----------



## Real78 (Mar 4, 2010)

1. I replaced a small fan with a 8" fan blowing on the girls to help move air around the room.

2. HID set up now. Scrubber to HID lid connected to the 465 CFM fan. AIR sucking out of the room. 

3. One 4" fan sucking air from outside into the room helped in the end to drop the temp from 80 to 74-76 degrees.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Mar 5, 2010)

well, your in the target zone ...good job


----------



## matt612346 (Mar 9, 2010)

good work real78


----------

